# CRYORIG C7



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 23, 2015)

CRYORIG offers something unique with the C7. It features a fit-anywhere compact design that should be right at home in many a small form-factor system. The only real question is if it's too niche to be noticed.

*Show full review*


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 23, 2015)

I really hope they import this here as well. If they do, that's my next cooler. I thought its main competitor is Noctua NH-L9i . 30 bucks in US is phenomenal price for this bugger. Somehow I doubt it will cost this much in Europe. In Denmark is around 300 krona which is like 40 Euro. Same as the Noctua. I really doubt Cryorig can beat Noctua for the same amount of money in this particular case. But if they do sell it for 30 Euro, then yeah it will be totally worth it. I just can't wait to see it on the shelves.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm surprised it got more than an 8/10 considering the performance.  Quite a shame, leading into the article, it looked like it'd be a winner.


----------



## mejobloggs (Nov 23, 2015)

I really wanted to see C7 performance vs Intel Stock Cooler. That's the whole point of the C7 is it not? To be an improvement on the Intel Stock Cooler small enough to fit in ITX etc


----------



## Lagittaja (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeah, it's main competitor is the NH-L9i which it handily beats. C7 just has so much surface area than the L9i thanks to it's height but of course if you need something that's 46mm or smaller then of course the L9i is better choice..
In Germany the C7 can be had for roughly the 30€, L9i being 37€ and L9x65 is 45€.
Here in Finland though, C7/L9i they're both 40€'s. L9x65 is 55€.

Sasqui, it's *47*mm tall including the fan. What do you expect? It survived the i7-4770K stock AIDA64 FPU load for crying out loud.


----------



## jabbadap (Nov 23, 2015)

Interesting little fellow, could be good choice for Broadwell(65W with iris pro) SFF build(Steambox, quite sad that intel's linux driver team can't get their OpenGL drivers up-to hw capabilities).


----------



## phxl (Nov 27, 2015)

_"The fact that the fan uses a specific frame for the cooler makes replacing it a bit more problematic, requiring a bit of DIY ingenuity."_

Regarding this matters I did email them.  They will be releasing a fan clip pack that will allow you to use standard 92mm fans soon.


----------

